# Exotic Ski Trips



## beswift (Dec 13, 2004)

Let me throw this out for discussion.  I consider a lot of travel destinations and have learned over the years that >>the best laid plans of mice and men oft go awry<<.  However, here's some of my current considerations.  Two years ago I was in Europe.  Unfortunately, a trip there now would cost a lot more.  I visited Iceland for a few days, viewed the early snows in the French Alps, crossed the Pyranees and flew over the Scottish highlands.  All these places are possible winter sports destinations.  In my case, I've skied Chamonix and certainly wouldn't mind returning.  Iceland is very interesting.  I came close to the Artic circle there.  If you were interested in crossing into the Artic on skiis, you would have to consider a different place, however.  Iceland offers Glacier skiing with a huge glacier and helicopter access.  They have some lifts as well.  The scottish mountain region is vast as well.  I saw a lot of snow in November there.  That year we saw record precip. in western regions.  In a way I'm just blowing wind, but these options are real.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2004)

beswift said:
			
		

> The scottish mountain region is vast as well.  I saw a lot of snow in November there.  That year we saw record precip. in western regions.  In a way I'm just blowing wind, but these options are real.



I spent a year studying at the University of St. Andrews in 2001-2002 and hiked in the Highlands a few times.  Talking to the locals and from my own experience, I can tell you that skiing in the Highlands is now (a). quite unreliable and is on a day-by-day basis, and (b). not too popular anymore because the Alps are close and cheap to get to from London and the south.  The result is that many of the mtns are closing and/or are quite antiquated. 

Aviemore used to be a hot destination and the areas near Ben Nevis are still open.  

There is some wild backcountry, provided that there is SNOW.  Hiked Ben Nevis in May and there still was snow high up.

As for Exotic, I skied the glacier at Zermatt after a few days at Edinburgh's Hillend Dryski Slopes (don't fall...it is painfull!   :x ).


----------

